# Pollensa battery charger siting design fault



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have recently discovered a design fault (confirmed by Auto-Sleepers) on a 2006 model Pollensa. The same condition may exist on earlier/later Pollensas and possibly on other AS models.
In the wardrobe floor is a largish, plastic inspection cover sited above the battery charger. When the cover is removed the end of the charger is visible as is the charger on/off switch. The problem with my Pollensa is that the charger is mounted so close to the floor of the wardrobe that when you push in the inspection plug it presses down onto the switch and turns it off. So no matter what you do with the charger switch on the interior multi switch panel, your battery will not be charged.
This explains why I couldn’t get my batteries topped up.  
A simple diy mod to fix it.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony 
Thats a very good tip.
The only problemis. I thought Pollensa was a Italian maize cake or is that with a T not a S. :lol:
Kind regards


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Tony
Will have a look at ours later and see if it is the same design. I am mystified about the access to battery under drivers seat tho. How on earth do you get to it ?

sorry that should have read how on earth do you get to it easily!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Tony

Thanks for that. My version (2000) has a sliding inspection cover which twists over the top of the inspection hole. If we had a plug that fitted the hole, we'd have the same problem, I think.



mauramac said:


> sorry that should have read how on earth do you get to it easily!


Hi, Maura

You don't. And you need the special extra large 6-pointed security screwdriver to remove the seat frame too. One of the mods I was going to do (and haven't got round to yet) was to try to change 'something' so the battery (and charge relay and other electrical gubbins) were easier to get to. One day, one day ....

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are thinking of buying a Rienza, which is a bit like your pollensa i think.
the batteries (2) are under the drivers seat. not sure where the charger is, but if the same as yours then perhaps i should take a closer look.although it is an 05 model.I assume that you are quite happy with yours still.

cabby


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

But for our change of circumstances there is no way I would sell my Pollensa..... but then I don't have to do the tricky maintainance stuff :wink: 

Had a look at thingy in wardrobe and ours is fine (thats what the other half said) but we also have a Battery Master fitted by VanBitz and I have no idea where that would be sited but if its in same place then maybe they did a quick mod to make room for it..........see I told you I know nuffin :? 


Cabby ------you not bought that Rienza yet?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not yet bought the Rienza, looking at 2 this week, well have looked at one the dealer selling ours has got, am looking at another one on thursday.Never been used since delivered.BUT and it is a big but,  we do have to sell ours first.
any offers.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

mauramac said:


> ......I am mystified about the access to battery under drivers seat tho. How on earth do you get to it ?
> 
> sorry that should have read how on earth do you get to it easily!


Well on mine it's easy - slide the seat forward, slide the cover plate forward and hey presto - there's the battery (and the Battery Master).
If I wanted to get the battery out then I agree, I'd probably have to remove the seat first.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After looking at the Rienza batteries under the drivers seat, I came to the conclusion that you would have to take them out one at a time, unfortunately the engine one first.with the seat right forward and of course the cover off.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Add to that, why dont they put the charger under the passenger seat.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

oh.............forward :? you slide the seat forward?  


There's just no hope for some people is there....no Tony do not answer that :evil: 


I blame the man of the house (mainly because he isn't here to read this)  




M.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do I feel a hidden agenda here.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

cabby said:


> Do I feel a hidden agenda here.


 :? :?: :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My soon-to-be ex A/S Legend has the battery in the bottom of the kitchen unit, and the charger in a cavity behind it. No cover plate as the battery covers it. May be this might be a alteration for your more modern A/S's. If you can persuede the 'au pair' to give up some kitchen storage area.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it's ok am reading a spy thriller.
We have spent lots of time searching for the van that suits us for our new explorations.we have settled on the A/S Rienza, unless you out there know better.
cabby


----------

